# New Fenix Digital Series! P1D and P1D CE with Cree XR-E !! Part 2



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2006)

Continuation of part 1


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

I ordered the P1D CE from the Fenix Store 4 Days ago .

I hope the beams on the ones coming from 4/7's are as nice as he suggested .

And I hope I can use 3v rechargeables and get normal operation .

David has not failed us yet - from what I have read - he provides great service .

So I will trust in him - and not make further comments - till I get my light .

My previous comments were directed at the Fenix Brand and company .
Not at David or his services and reputation . 

I have no beef with David ............ Never have .

Regards to all .......... TooManyGizmos/

.


----------



## flame2000 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm checking this thread once a while.........looking forward to more beamshots and comments from those who have received their light.


----------



## mchlwise (Dec 5, 2006)

flame2000 said:


> I'm checking this thread once a while.........looking forward to more beamshots and comments from those who have received their light.



Me too. 

This is a very exciting light, but as usual for me, I've been waiting for numerous people to get their hands on it and post opinions/reviews, as well as waiting for the FlashlightReviews look at it also. 

Should be interesting.


----------



## flame2000 (Dec 5, 2006)

It seems that any flashlights being released now with a Cree XR-E is going to be hot items.......judging by the number of pre-orders Lumapower is getting for their new "Compact Rocket D-mini".


----------



## PANZERWOLF (Dec 5, 2006)

i have to admit the beam isn't too pretty, but in real use it would hardly bother me
maybe in later production runs, we will see some improvements ...
but i'll wait for the 1xAA and 2xAA versions anyway, so i'm in no rush 
in the meantime the L1T still does a good job as the main edc workhorse on my belt, (although i'd really like a lower low, isn't there a mod by now?)


----------



## Martini (Dec 5, 2006)

I have to admit, I was borderline panicking when I saw those first beamshots. Afterall, this first CE is going to be a present to my quasi-flashaholic fiance. It _has_ to blow all of _my_ flashlights away and then some if it's going to be the earth-shattering gift-to-end-all-gifts-of-2006 that I was hoping for. But, being sensible, this isn't the Holy Grail, and it's not _that_ expensive (it's enough, though). In the end, I will not pass judgment on it until it is in her hands and she tells me what she thinks. Before the P1Ds were announced, I was considering modding a Luxogen LR5 with an XR-E for her, so I asked her about beam quality. She said minor artifacts wouldn't bother her as long as it was _really_ bright. So, I'm hoping, everything is going to work out okay. My current fear is that I won't like the beam enough to get a natural one come January.


----------



## EVOeight (Dec 5, 2006)

If it had a clicky, I would be all over it. I don't do twisties no matter how cool they are...


----------



## Frank Maddix (Dec 5, 2006)

EVOeight said:


> If it had a clicky, I would be all over it. I don't do twisties no matter how cool they are...


So what happens when your clickie doesn't? A twisty never can't.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 5, 2006)

Frank Maddix said:


> So what happens when your clickie doesn't? A twisty never can't.


 
Happens that a twisty can't either. Been a lot of complaints about the Fenix P1.


----------



## copiertech (Dec 5, 2006)

4sevens can you confirm the behaviour on rechargeables please?


----------



## Frank Maddix (Dec 5, 2006)

Lobo said:


> Happens that a twisty can't either. Been a lot of complaints about the Fenix P1.


Aha! But the reason a twisty can't may well be the same reason that a clickie can't, which still leaves all the possible extra failure modes that a clickie will have (boot failure, plastic bits falling out, etc.)


----------



## copiertech (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry to be a pain 4sevens, but if the behavior of the light on rcr123s is as reported on the other thread where the multilevel doesn`t work at all could you cancel my pre order please, or tell me how to cancel it myself? its order 6935. Thanks.
I couldn`t use it if it only works with primaries, as it would be replacing my VINET, which I am draining 1-2 cells in a days work, so I`d be skint fairly soon buying cells.


----------



## coontai (Dec 5, 2006)

So I hate to say it but when is the Fenix Store shipping if you where in the initial 200? Also, why can't I view part 1 of this thread? Is just me?


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Dec 5, 2006)

coontai said:


> So I hate to say it but when is the Fenix Store shipping if you where in the initial 200? Also, why can't I view part 1 of this thread? Is just me?



47 said they would start shipping today. Has anybody got a shipping confirmation from Fenix-Store yet? My order number is 6353 and I haven't got one yet.


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 5, 2006)

Just got a Fenix P1D-CE at about 3:40pm Eastern...... 
and now over at the CPF Reviews section -

Fenix P1D-CE comparison Review (link)


----------



## Tronic (Dec 5, 2006)

copiertech said:


> Sorry to be a pain 4sevens, but if the behavior of the light on rcr123s is as reported on the other thread where the multilevel doesn`t work at all could you cancel my pre order please.


I hope that we can use the PO4 R123 from AW. They read 3.3V if they are fully charged. 
Many primary CR123 also have a open-circuit voltage of 3.3V. 
Can someone confirm if the regulation work with this cells?


----------



## LightBright (Dec 5, 2006)

The P1 CE probably only has a BOOST converter circuit for use with a 3V lithium cell. When you put in a 4.2V Li-Ion battery, the circuit doesn't regulate and the LED is driven direct. With any luck, a 3.0V rechargeable rcr123 Li-Ion battery will work.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 5, 2006)

UnknownVT said:


> Just got a Fenix P1D-CE at about 3:40pm Eastern......
> and now over at the CPF Reviews section -
> 
> Fenix P1D-CE comparison Review (link)


UnknownVT, thanks for a great review. I enjoy speculation as much as the next guy, but it is good to hear from somebody like you who has seen the light firsthand.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 5, 2006)

Frank Maddix said:


> Aha! But the reason a twisty can't may well be the same reason that a clickie can't, which still leaves all the possible extra failure modes that a clickie will have (boot failure, plastic bits falling out, etc.)


 
Well, there's no doubt about the fact that a twistie should be more reliable than a clickie, but since I never had a clickie fail on me, it's all a bit academic, to me at least. But you're absolutely right.

Sorry for the derailing.


----------



## copiertech (Dec 5, 2006)

i wonder if the soshine ones here: http://contents.fifthunit.com/html/products.5th/sku.722.html would work?


----------



## Curious_character (Dec 5, 2006)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> 47 said they would start shipping today. Has anybody got a shipping confirmation from Fenix-Store yet? My order number is 6353 and I haven't got one yet.



Got mine about an hour ago. #6256.

c_c


----------



## Ritch (Dec 5, 2006)

My Account says: #6261 - Shipped
Order Update has been sent too. Print Date & Time: 12/05/2006 6:22 PM 
richard


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you guys for working overtime to ship these all out!


----------



## sgtgeo (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine has also shipped order # 6268


----------



## chadwide (Dec 5, 2006)

I think that we might be in trouble with these lights if the RCR cells direct drive the LED. Looking at Newbies tests on the XR-E it could be pulling several amps to the led at 4 volts. My guess is that the XR-E will not live very long running the light on 3.7v RCR123s. I'm a little upset about this, but hopefully someone can confirm that the light behaves properly on 3v RCR123s


----------



## Bonez (Dec 5, 2006)

Dumb Question......... 


With all the hype surrounding the P1D-CE, no one has mentioned the stock status of the regular P1D. I only ask because I did the true flashaholic thing and bought both........... 

Do we get them separately, have to wait till both come in (I would be happy to pay the extra shipping associated with having two packages sent for one order) or are they already in stock and nobody has mentioned them.


----------



## Martini (Dec 5, 2006)

LightBright said:


> The P1 CE probably only has a BOOST converter circuit for use with a 3V lithium cell. When you put in a 4.2V Li-Ion battery, the circuit doesn't regulate and the LED is driven direct. With any luck, a 3.0V rechargeable rcr123 Li-Ion battery will work.


Fenix would only use a buck-boost driver if they absolutely had to, because they're less efficient. So yes, a regular Li-ion will direct drive. How many amps will the Cree pull when left to its own devices? I don't know, but I imagine it will be a pocket rocket it terms of heat as well.

3.0v RCRs can be used as direct replacements for primaries. I plan on running Tenergy _"900mAh"_ 3.0v RCRs in my P1D-CE (big emphasis on the quotes). I carry spares, so the decreased runtime doesn't worry me too much.


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks, I appreciate the shipping updates! Getting closer to my number.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 5, 2006)

Martini said:


> I plan on running Tenergy _"900mAh"_ 3.0v RCRs in my P1D-CE


Where can these 3v rcrs be found?


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Dec 5, 2006)

Thujone said:


> Where can these 3v rcrs be found?


 
Try this:

http://www.batteryjunction.com/recrbachrc.html


----------



## wojtek_pl (Dec 6, 2006)

Stupid question: has anyone ordered P1D ?


----------



## easilyled (Dec 6, 2006)

Still haven't received a shipping notificaion yet. 

The last e-mail that was sent said :-

_Your order has been updated to the following status.
New status: Pre-order_

My issue no. is 6314 so I was definitely in the first 200.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 6, 2006)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/recrbachrc.html



They say not to use your other lithium chargers.... I have a Triton charger and a Nano, will either of these work?


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 6, 2006)

The 3.0v chargers are different than the 3.7v chargers. don't mix the batteries and chargers! 

I believe that the Tenergy 3.0v cells and chargers are the same as the Powerizer 3.0v cells and chargers. I have observed that charger with several different names on the device. These 3.0v cells have a dropping resistor in the cell - they are not regulated at 3.0v. Best used in regulated lights. 

I have both the 3.0 and 3.7 cells and chargers from Powerizer and Lighthound respectively. The systems are different! I use the 3.0v cells in Inova T5 and X03 because of voltage stackup questions. I use the 3.7v cells in Fenix lights - all single-cell CR123 lights. Have to watch out for excessive heat on the single cell lights! On a Fenix P1, I obtain about an hour runtime with either the 3.0v or the 3.7v cell. The jury is still out as to which cells will survive the longer term usage.

Tim


----------



## copiertech (Dec 6, 2006)

copiertech said:


> Sorry to be a pain 4sevens, but if the behavior of the light on rcr123s is as reported on the other thread where the multilevel doesn`t work at all could you cancel my pre order please, or tell me how to cancel it myself? its order 6935. Thanks.
> I couldn`t use it if it only works with primaries, as it would be replacing my VINET, which I am draining 1-2 cells in a days work, so I`d be skint fairly soon buying cells.


Any gen on this 4sevens? I`m sure you`d easily be able to find someone to take my place in the queue, it looks a good light and all but without taking the normal rechargeables its not for me just now( i can`t afford to buy another charger and more cells just now), i`ll wait for mk2 when they sort out the battery issue.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't think this is a battery issue. Electronics just works this way, when is supplied with more than normal voltage (3.7V instead 3.0V) - it switches to direct drive to the LED. 
P1 works this way also.


----------



## LightBright (Dec 6, 2006)

It's not really a battery issue, it's a converter issue. Sure a Buck/Boost converter is maybe slightly less efficient by a couple percent. The tough ($$$) part is that Fenix would have to do some re-engineering of their driver board to accept 4.2V Li-Ion cells and also be able to use 3V cells.


----------



## vag (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi guys

I really apologize for this question that have been discussed many times in this thread, but I really don't get something, so please give me a strict and trustful advice : 
Do we know if it is possible and/or not recommended to use RCR123 batteries in the P1D CE ?

Please don't hurt me cause this question bores you, I admit I didn't read the many pages about this new light


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2006)

wojtek_pl said:


> Stupid question: has anyone ordered P1D ?


I did... still on pre-order. 
i was hoping that the P1D will ship BEFORE the P1D CE, but it seems that i was wrong. I'm getting desperate. 
also, i hope this one, doesn't have the rings of the CE version, but if it does, i don't care.


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 6, 2006)

On the subject of using Rechargeable RCR123 3.7V Li-Ion batteries in the P1D-CE

I have just posted 

Part 2 - using 3.7V Li-Ion *Rechargeable* RCR123 - in Post #*40*

There's some very interesting discoveries which are too long to write out here - without basically repeating that post here - 
please click on the link to read them......Post #*40* (link)

in my review thread -

Fenix P1D-CE comparison Review


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes you can use RCR123's in the P1D CE - it's safe but it may be direct driving until the battery voltage drops. Apparently you may not get medium and low settings when it's direct driving. For me that's a big 'SO WHAT' . This light rocks and I think one of the coolest things I've read about it comes from one of our bro's down under : "it's almost unsettling to see so much light coming out of such a small torch". That does it for me  


vag said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I really apologize for this question that have been discussed many times in this thread, but I really don't get something, so please give me a strict and trustful advice :
> Do we know if it is possible and/or not recommended to use RCR123 batteries in the P1D CE ?
> ...


----------



## jhawkins1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just got the email! Order 6287 is out the door!


----------



## Deepdog (Dec 6, 2006)

bah.. still waiting for order 6408 to be shipped. cant wait to get the new light


----------



## wotblake (Dec 6, 2006)

Still waiting for mine. I'm around 6350 I think. Come on..ship...ship...ship


----------



## Monolith (Dec 6, 2006)

6341 shipping


----------



## wotblake (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine is shipping.


----------



## 9volt (Dec 6, 2006)

6356 shipped


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine shipped as well!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skibane (Dec 6, 2006)

Order No. 6414 shipped today (12/6/06)...


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 6, 2006)

I am *#7144 *looks like I have a while to go.. lol


----------



## coontai (Dec 6, 2006)

6419 shipped 12/6/06


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 6, 2006)

Order #6337 shipped!!! I can't wait!


----------



## 2wheels4me (Dec 6, 2006)

6417 shipped 12/6 - Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 6, 2006)

It will come when it's here.


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 6, 2006)

I cant get an answer from anywhere would any kind soul let me know the answer to this question:

I ordered a Regular p1 Natural and a P1d-ce black (and some batterys) from fenix-store.com_ and I'd like to know if I can expect to see my regular p1 by the end of the week and the p1dce shipped later. Or will they both be combined later when the when my p1dce is ready for shipping. I'd like to get the first one soon at least, you know?


----------



## easilyled (Dec 6, 2006)

Order no. 6314 has been shipped. :goodjob:


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine shipped today also. It will be interesting to see all the reviews.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 6, 2006)

vag said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I really apologize for this question that have been discussed many times in this thread, but I really don't get something, so please give me a strict and trustful advice :
> Do we know if it is possible and/or not recommended to use RCR123 batteries in the P1D CE ?
> ...



should be fine vag... the Cree's are supposed to be able to handle extra voltage even better than the Luxeons with even less internal resistance.


Sidenote...why did we start a new thread part # 2?...
We were setting a world record!


----------



## Lincoln (Dec 6, 2006)

No shipping notice yet on 6586


----------



## windstrings (Dec 6, 2006)

I think yours may be a bit yet.. mine is # 6489 and it hasn't shipped yet either.


----------



## Mike abcd (Dec 6, 2006)

vag said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I really apologize for this question that have been discussed many times in this thread, but I really don't get something, so please give me a strict and trustful advice :
> Do we know if it is possible and/or not recommended to use RCR123 batteries in the P1D CE ?
> ...



Take a look at this thread starting at Post # 57. I'd actually suggest reading the whole thing but starting at #57 will give you a quick picture on what I think will happen with RCR123.

Short version: Based on the current measurements in the thread, I think the P1D CE will be driving the Cree at or only slightly above the same regulated power on high on a RCR123 as on a CR123 when the RCR123 is fully charged. Initially low and medium will have the same or close to the same output as high.

As the RCR123 discharges and its voltage under load drops, the Fenix circuitry will boost the cell voltage to maintain the same high brightness but you'll see the output on low and medium dropping since the RCR123 will still be driving the Cree with more current than the Fenix circuit is trying to maintain. Eventually the direct drive current will exceed the power level set for medium and you'll see a constant brightness on medium as it goes into boost mode. Then you'll start to see the brightness dropping on low level. It will probably always be brighter on low on an RCR123 than a CR123 although you might see regulation there near the end of the RCR123's safe discharge.

I' actually pretty pleased with that compared to what I was expecting beffore taking a closer look at the Cree's Vf vs forward current graph and the voltage under load for an RCR123. I suspect you'll be able to get a fair idea of when the RCR123 is close to discharged by comparing the light output between medium and low...

Run times are really tough to predict with the changing currents. I'd guess 20-40 min on high with a decent cell, 1 hour plus on medium with output always greater than a P1 on a CR123...a lot higher initially dropping to slightly higher. Low might give 2+ hours with a LOT of output initially (close to 100??? lumens for a very short period???) that eventually drops to something like 10-15???? or so lumens near the end.

All in all, far better behavior on an RCR123 than I expected.

That's for "3.7 V" RCR123 cells. The "3.0V RCR123" cells with voltage drop circuitry or different chemistry like AW's "3.0" cells should behave like CR123 cells but with a lot less run time at all levels.

Of course this is all IMHO until someone tries some longer run times on RCR123 but I'll be surprised if I'm wrong on the general behavior. My run time and lumen estimates are just SWAGs though...

Wish I figured it out before ordering a bunch of CR123 cells from Battery Station. By the time I called back 2 hours after ordering, they'd already shipped and I couldn't add some RCR123 cells without another shipping charge. Oh well, I've got 3 of them for now.

Mike


----------



## stonehold (Dec 6, 2006)

Santa let me know that I've been good enough, so order #7284 is MINE! :rock:... next year... .


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 6, 2006)

I posted these picts in the L0-ti thread, but I'm posting the same here
for the sake of size comparisons between the P1 and the P1D CE.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 6, 2006)

Sweetness!! I'm going to have to get a Natural too but I'll wait on that until the rush is over so others have a chance to get one. Thanks 4sevens for getting so many out already :thumbsup:


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 6, 2006)

I have 2000 of these puppies coming soon. 
(half in black and half in natural)


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 6, 2006)

4sevens said:


> I posted these picts in the L0-ti thread, but I'm posting the same here
> for the sake of size comparisons between the P1 and the P1D.


 
Isn't that a P1D-CE?


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 6, 2006)

Oops double post edited - CPF is unreachable through normal means so I'm going through an anon server and it's nuts. Glad to hear there will be lots of P1D's.


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 7, 2006)

Size comparison -





The other way to tell it's a P1D-CE is to look at the head -




Check out -

Fenix P1D-CE comparison Review

Part 2 - using 3.7V Li-Ion *Rechargeable* RCR123 - is in Post #*40*


----------



## ViReN (Dec 7, 2006)

4sevens said:


> I have 2000 of these puppies coming soon.
> (half in black and half in natural)



wow.. that's a big number 

just wondering will these have a L0P Reflector... or the same reflector as that of current P1D CE, some say it's ringy.

also what will be the bin in these? P4 or Q2 ?

Thanks for stocking enough:rock:


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 7, 2006)

I hope mine ships tomorrow - I can't wait anymore! 

Last posted order shipped is 6419, so maybe my 6446 will ship tomorrow.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Dec 7, 2006)

chadwide said:


> I think that we might be in trouble with these lights if the RCR cells direct drive the LED. Looking at Newbies tests on the XR-E it could be pulling several amps to the led at 4 volts. My guess is that the XR-E will not live very long running the light on 3.7v RCR123s. I'm a little upset about this, but hopefully someone can confirm that the light behaves properly on 3v RCR123s



Somebody tell me too because all my rechargeables are 3.7 - I am very excited about the Cree LEDs and to everyone complaining about rings in their beams, look at old xenon lamps and tell me about how pretty their beams are. We used them because they were the brightest thing around. Which reminds me. I just replaced my Streamlight M-5 with a TLR-1 and now some Cree super taclight will be out soon. Damn you technology! Slow down or allow to me to quit aging! 

Shao


----------



## copiertech (Dec 7, 2006)

Recieved my refund. Thank you very much. I look forward to spending money at your store in the future though.


----------



## Mike abcd (Dec 8, 2006)

chadwide said:


> I think that we might be in trouble with these lights if the RCR cells direct drive the LED. Looking at Newbies tests on the XR-E it could be pulling several amps to the led at 4 volts. My guess is that the XR-E will not live very long running the light on 3.7v RCR123s. I'm a little upset about this, but hopefully someone can confirm that the light behaves properly on 3v RCR123s



The voltage under load of an RCR123 falls pretty nicely on the Cree Vf vs current graph. It looks like current even with a fully charged RCR123 will be a safe level at the same or slightly higher than high on a CR123.

Take a look at this post for more info along with some current readings measured with CR123 and RCR123 in the full thread.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1723209&postcount=73

Mike


----------



## vag (Dec 8, 2006)

Many thanks to unknownVT and Mike abcd for taking time to provide me a good answer 
Now I have to decide which RCR123 to buy ... It seems that unprotected 3.7V will do it fine, isn't it ?


----------



## ridge rover (Dec 8, 2006)

I haven't received my shipment e-mail for a natural P1D CE, will I have to wait til next year? Can you guesstimate when I should get it? Its a gift, so perhaps I should do a Fenix contingency!


----------



## Boris (Dec 8, 2006)

Ok... but .. 7777.... are the P1D lux, shipping yet, or they are all finished alredy?..
if they are, will you have a few soon??


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 8, 2006)

ridge rover said:


> I haven't received my shipment e-mail for a natural P1D CE, will I have to wait til next year? Can you guesstimate when I should get it? Its a gift, so perhaps I should do a Fenix contingency!



Ridge, email me at [email protected] with your order number please.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 8, 2006)

Boris said:


> Ok... but .. 7777.... are the P1D lux, shipping yet, or they are all finished alredy?..
> if they are, will you have a few soon??



The non-CE version are in full stock and are shipping. They are quite nice
for being a luxeon  The CE version should be fully in stock by the 15th.


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 8, 2006)

*vag* wrote: _"Now I have to decide which RCR123 to buy ... It seems that unprotected 3.7V will do it fine, isn't it ?"_

An UNprotected RCR123 will work.

BUT one of the things to consider is what is offered by a Protected RCR123 -
it protects against over-discharge - which could ruin the battery.

If one is diligent all the time and watched for the light dimming and stopping as soon as that is seen - an unprotected _might_ be OK - 

I now say _MIGHT,_ because of the Lower levels - these are regulated and the circuit may step much lower voltages up (I don't know the spec) - if the circuit is frugal and capable of draining/depleting a primary CR123A - then an UNprotected RCR123 will be in serious trouble toward the end of its capacity - and may well be over-discharged without any prior warning.

My guess is on High it might be OK to watch for lowering of brightness and stopping- but this is only a *guess* - as I do not know the specs of the circuit.

I think in the P1D-CE - I personally would use a *Protected* 3.7V RCR123.


----------



## TCW 60 (Dec 8, 2006)

What is about an 3.0 V RCR 123? 

Great work Unknown VT!

Michael


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 8, 2006)

Lobo said:


> Happens that a twisty can't either. Been a lot of complaints about the Fenix P1.


 Yep. The P1 twistie isn't exactly the most thought out system in the market.


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 8, 2006)

*TCW 60* wrote: _"What is about an 3.0 V RCR 123? "_

My understanding is that a 3.0V RCR123 is basically a _*Regulated *_Li-Ion RCR123 (which has a "natural" nominal (interal) voltage of ~3.7V). Tne regulation brings that natural voltage down to the desired 3.0V.

I think that most regulated 3.0V RCR123s are *Protected - *but to be on the safe side - especially with the nature of the P1D-CE, I would make sure they are explicitly spec'd as Protected - do NOT assume, or take vague assurances - make sure it is.

Remember that on 3.0V the behavior of the 3.0V RCR123 _should _be similar to the regular primary CR123A (I don't know for sure as I don't have 3.0V RCR123) they were designed as "direct replacements".
Which means on High the current draw at the battery is going to be in the region of 1.5A!!! - that does not sound like the 3.0V RCR123 is going last that long........

Whereas with a 3.7V RCR123 - on High the current draw was closer to 0.77A which I would suggest may give better runtimes on High (and maybe medium and low) than the 3.0V RCR123. 

Personally I do not see any advantage of using a 3.0V regulated RCR123 over the 3.7V *Protected* RCR123. 

Seems to me the use of 3.0V RCR123 leads to some "silliness" - 
as the voltage is first regulated by the battery's own circuit to bring the voltage down from 3.7V to 3.0V - 
then the flashlight "regulates" the 3.0V to step it up to the LED's Vf (which is something in the range of 3.25-3.7V).....


----------



## Thujone (Dec 8, 2006)

Tenergy 3.0 v cells seem to be protected, seen here

Tenergy RCR123A 3.0V 900mAh Rechargeable Li-Ion Battery

[font=arial, helvetica]Rechargeable CR123A Li-Ion Batteries with 3.0V working voltage and 900mAh capacity. 
Tenergy RCR123A can be recharged up to 1000 times. 
1 RCR123A Li-ion = 1000 CR123A Primary Cells 
Replace the most of CR123A primary Lithium battery for a digital cameras and most flashlights. 
Internal voltage regulators. Initial cell voltage of 3.6V switches to 3-3.2V within 12ms. 
<li>Full PCB protection against: Over-Discharge, Over-Charge, Short Circuit & Over-Current along with voltage regulation.

Dimensions: 16.5 D x 34 H mm. 
<li>Weight: 17 g or 0.6 Oz.
[/font]


----------



## Thujone (Dec 8, 2006)

UnknownVT said:


> Seems to me the use of 3.0V RCR123 leads to some "silliness" -
> as the voltage is first regulated by the battery's own circuit to bring the voltage down from 3.7V to 3.0V -
> then the flashlight "regulates" the 3.0V to step it up to the LED's Vf (which is something in the range of 3.25-3.7V).....



Yes, but the 3.0 cell reults in 'free' lumens coming out of a flashlight operating as advertised whereas the 3.7v cells do not result in an advertised light. Seems that its the lesser evil. That being said I might have to wait till v2 comes out, if they fix the beam and gain the ability to regulate a 3.7 cell then there is no telling how many I will purchase...


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't mind using primary 3.0 cells in the P1 series. They have 1500mA worth of runtime and long shelf life. I prefer to use 3.6V rechargeable in applications that take two 123A's.


----------



## Boris (Dec 8, 2006)

4sevens said:


> The non-CE version are in full stock and are shipping. They are quite nice
> for being a luxeon  The CE version should be fully in stock by the 15th.


mine is still on preorder (order 6758)


----------



## ridge rover (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks 4sevens! Thats all I needed to know!


----------



## skr (Dec 8, 2006)

Order # 6474 still on pre-order, so anyone with a higher order number may be waiting until the next shipment -- apparently arriving by next Friday, according to 4sevens' last post above.


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 8, 2006)

Perhaps a point of clarification may be useful. I am aware of 3 common types of RCR123 cells. two of which are evidently commonly confused with each other.

= = = = = = = =

The so-called 3.7v cells charge to 4.15v in the CC/CV regulated charger. They operate at a rather high voltage. For example, in a Fenix P1:

freshly charged 3.7v cell: ~4.1v @ no-load dropping to 3.8 @ 0.6A. 
~~ 1/2 discharged 3.7v cell: ~3.9v @ no-load dropping to ~3.7 @ .5A.

These cells are protected from low voltage at about 2.5v by an IC cutout.

 I have 5 of these cells from Lighthound which I suspect are the same cells as available from AW. 

I have no complaints about these cells, but I limit their use to single-cell lights. Even though these cells are listed as 750mah and 900mah, they run my Fenix P1s for about an hour regardless of which brand.

= = = = = = = =

The so-called 3.0v cells charge to maybe 4.4v, then drop to about 3.9v under no load after removal from the charger plus maybe an hour or so. These cells have some sort of a _resistor_ combination inside of them to drop the voltage under load. The actual working voltage depends on the current draw. For example in a Fenix P1:

freshly charged 3.0v cell: 4.0v @ no-load dropping to 3.0v @ .6A
~~ 1.2 discharged 3.0v cell: 3.7v @ no load dropping to 2.7v @ .7A

These do not have a low voltage cutout and can be damaged by too low of a discharge. In the Inova T5, the light flickers a lot in a discharged condition. The Inova X03 simply dims in a hurry during a discharged condition. Yes, the batteries themselves get warm during long runs - the resistor heating inside the cells.

I have 7 of these 3.0v cells from Powerizer. To my knowledge, the Powerizer 3.0v cells and charger are the same as the Tenergy 3.0v cells and charger. 

I use these cells in an Inova T5 and X03 - although only for a few weeks so far. The T5 pulls .43A with these "3.0v" cells whereas a new set of 3 Sanyo cells pulls .41A - the regulator is working. 

FWIW, The Powerizer cells run my T5 and X03 and Fenix P1 for about an hour no matter what the mah ratings are. 

So why the increase in current at lower voltage? I believe that the regulator kicks in at lower voltage thus requiring more current. At higher voltage, the LED is being overdriven.

= = = = = == = = =

There are also so-called 3.0IC cells. These have a little IC inside of the cell that attempts to regulate the voltage to 3.0v @ whatever current it is capable of. The vendors may just call these 3.0v cells, leading to some confusion as to which type of 3.0v cell it is. These cells have difficulties with higher current draw applications, especially with high starting current loads. These have perhaps the lowest battery capacity due to the needed space for the regulator and heat sinking. I do not have any of these.

= = = = = == = = = =

Hopefully that helps! Tim


----------



## apfevervictim (Dec 8, 2006)

4sevens said:


> The CE version should be fully in stock by the 15th.


 
Is that December




, or January?!?!?


----------



## Skyline (Dec 8, 2006)

4sevens means December; the web site clearly states all pre-orders will be filled by Jan 1st.

It's good news for those of us who didn't get in on the first 200+100!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 9, 2006)

:naughty:

*These* were the *Very First* beamshots posted on this forum by USERS .... "ezboy" and "LA OZ" ... the morning of 12-05-2006. They were posted to show the dark ring around the corona of the hot-spot,where the side-spill area begins. The dark circle seems to separate the corona from the side-spill viewing area .

By LA OZ , post 45
http://members.optusnet.com.au/genjazz/P1D%20Cree.JPG

By ezboy , post 50
http://home.megapass.net/~ezboy1/image/P1DCE_beam.jpg

Again by ezboy @ 2m , post 56
http://home.megapass.net/~ezboy1/image/P1DCE_2m.jpg

and ezboy @ 3m , post 56
http://home.megapass.net/~ezboy1/image/P1DCE_3m.jpg


Just thought some viewers would like to see these ..........
so they would understand what *started* the dark ring *discussions* about the Fenix , P1D CE .................. 
which is now in the hands of some CPF members .

David of the Fenix Store stated that these beamshot pic's by members do not accurately depict the beam of a P1D CE viewed in person (by the eyes , not camera) .

But now you know what started all the comments on here .


Regards to ALL .............................. TMG/


.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 9, 2006)

Wondering , ........ about the rules ..............

*If *my previous post is considered in-appropriate ..... in David's Sales thread ..........

*I will remove it* . ..................... Just tell me .

Don't mean to offend or rile anyone ........


............. TMG/
.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 9, 2006)

The rings show up at different exposure levels which don't
fully represent what the eye sees due to over/underexposure.
Most of these white wall shots have hotspots so over exposed
it's just a white circle. I can't deny it - I see the ring.
If that bothers you, don't get the light 

btw-this is not a sales thread - it's a discussion thread 

Well I guess I'll post one too.

Left P1D CE on high
Right McLux PR BB750 Lux V (WXOT)


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 9, 2006)

I hope you didn't mind .... David .

I did not post that info to harm you in any way ..... really.

I'm hoping to get *My* P1D CE ........ from you soon . (#6876)

Respectfull Regards ........... TMG/

.


----------



## LowBat (Dec 9, 2006)

4/7's, since you have an ear with Fenix, have you heard anything about the L1x cree version?


----------



## windstrings (Dec 9, 2006)

The ring is technically probrably there, but its not relevant because the brightness of the center beam overwhems the eye recepters enough to not be able to detect the delicate subilties of the ring.

Keep in mind, these are close shots.. most light have interesting markings up close, but at a distance they are not apparent.

Man, I really like that stinkin hot center beam it has for good throw, plus it leaves a tad over for spill so your not looking through a straw at the world.

I prefer this type of selection in beam verses your typical blended corona into the center hotspot.. which IMO wastes valuable lumens for throw.
True, it may help for close up work, but if your gonna work that close, you don't need to turn it up that bright anyway.
This is a highpowered little light and I don't want it for trying to light up my whole backyard at once, but rather to see far down the trail or by pointing it directly , I can "really" see very well the details of my target.

Everybody will have a preference on how the reflector should be made, but lights are a dime a dozen that have the other type of "spill, corona, then beam" pattern. I prefer this one... "gentle spill "but big", then hot beam".


----------



## windstrings (Dec 9, 2006)

Yay.... order # 6489 just shipped!

And thanks David for catching my email....black is good too, but I prefer natural if I have a choice... I"ve carried my regular P1 with me with a "jumble" of keys, thumbdrives, glowring, WI-fi detector and it still looks perfect like I could give it away as a present as new... even the reflector is impervious!...
I see no scratches at all..... cool little product!


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 9, 2006)

*4sevens* wrote: _"The rings show up at different exposure levels which don't_
_fully represent what the eye sees due to over/underexposure._
_Most of these white wall shots have hotspots so over exposed_
_it's just a white circle. I can't deny it - I see the ring._
_If that bothers you, don't get the light



_
_[pics posted to show dark halo/ring]"_

I know this hasn't escaped CPF - 
but it is significant enough for me to emphasize it.......

What the rings?

No! - David/4sevens' *integrity* in this issue.

He understands us flashaholics on CPF enough to know that this may be an important issue for some - but not to others - 
and he wanted to make sure we undertsood this up front - rather than trying sell more P1D-CE by minimizing the issue and to disappoint customers.

I thought this merits mention.

My take is that I also do see the dark halo/ring - but for me personally it's not an issue as under most practical usage I do not see it (even if I have a feeling that it's there - but the point is I don't see it then). On a white plain surface I can see it quite consistently when I look for it - it is not annoying and I did not and would not make an issue of it.

Below is my "best" attempt to show the rings - I found about 18-20" away on Medium from the wall is about the worst-case......




Note this pic is larger than the normal size I post just to show the dark halo - the lights were about 18" away from the target (that's why the overlap) to take the worst case - I had to vary the exposure to find one that most emphasized the dark halo - and if one looks carefully enough the dark halo can also be seen in the Cree-XR-E mod L1T/L2T - it's less possibly because of the orange-peel/reticulated reflector (McR18) used.......

This also is a good illustration of the "optical illusion" discussed elsewhere - see the dark edging where the side-spills overlap - that's the transistion optical illusion where we see a dark edge.......

Now just read the above again and notice how much I had to do to show this dark halo... however it may be easier to see in real-life - but for me personally it's not an issue - of course YMMV -

I would follow 4seven's advice - if after all that's been posted on this dark halo phenomena you think it's going to bother you - then don't buy the light because it will bother you. 

If you don't think it will bother you - then most likely it won't - 

but only you can be the judge.

Whether it's just an optical illusion or not - let's put it this way if one can see it _consistently _when looked for - even when told (and when others think they've proven) it's an optical illusion - it's still "_real_" because we keep seeing it - 
but _only_ you can be the judge - not what anyone else tells you - 
and that includes me.

Full review at -

Fenix P1D-CE comparison Review


----------



## windstrings (Dec 9, 2006)

I have no idea of why you would need no artifacts at 18 inches anyway with a light that bright. 

Surely if your 18 inches away, you can hit your target? LOL!

Turn the light down for peets sake.

But at anyrate, I have never ran across a light that has no artifacts at 18 inches.... lights are built to shine into the distance, so whats the point?

It would be a waste of energy and money to make it so.

I can barely notice it first of all.

If this was an issue, it would have been corrected long before we ever saw it. Fenix is a good company and I don't think they are "trying to pull a fast one".

If its an issue and you can find a better light for 70.00 bucks "BUY IT!"

Seems like this light is already perfect, its quite pleasing people have to strain so hard to find a flaw...... all for 70.00 bucks too!...

I have an 800.00 light that has WAY more artifact at 18 inches that that! LOL! 

Of course in the distance, its devestatingly perfect.....

Next time you think there's an artifact, just point the light at you when its off and look in the reflector, if you see an image....... thats the artifact!......:lolsign:


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 9, 2006)

6489 has shipped, you say? My order number is 6446, and it still says "Pending"! What's going on, 4sevens? If the issue is the color, I wouldn't mind changing black to natural, if you have more of those.

EDIT: Never mind. I just saw 4sevens's post in the OTHER P1D-CE thread. I can wait another week, just as long as mine hasn't been skipped!  Thanks, 4sevens! :thanks:


----------



## Whitelitee (Dec 9, 2006)

Too bad we still dont have any outdoor beamshots.


----------



## Seijin (Dec 9, 2006)

Whitelitee said:


> Too bad we still dont have any outdoor beamshots.




I'm with you, I've been waiting for awhile now for those to show up.


----------



## Martini (Dec 9, 2006)

Time for another quick review! No beamshots, because my digital camera is fried and instead of buying a new one I spend the money on lights. Go figure. :shrug:

The P1D-CE is an awesome light. Fenix fixed the twisty! That alone is worth the $10 to upgrade to a P1D. The light is now almost 1/4" longer, which actually makes it much easier (for me) to operate. The end of the barrel is now enlarged ~1mm, making my kydex holster obsolete  but I can't blame Fenix for that. The The first thing I did, of course, was hunt for the infamous ring. It's there, but even on a wall, mine wasn't that bad. And I can now _absolutely confirm_ that it is an optical illusion. At all ranges where the ring is visible, focusing on it (rather than the hotspot, which can be difficult) will cause it to disappear! There were no other artifacts of any kind to be seen on mine. The one thing you can't ignore is how mind-bogglingly BRIGHT this thing is! Handing it around the room frequently results in random blindings! You could use these to train people to be aware of where they point their weapons. If you get hit in the eye with that beam, you'll know it! Tint is _perfect_ white! Levels are well-spaced, but I wish it started on low! If anybody comes up with a way to reprogram, I'll be first to try it. Still, it's a minor inconvenience. This is 5 star light, as evidenced by the brevity of my review: I'm heading back outside to play with it some more!


----------



## gadgetnerd (Dec 9, 2006)

Martini said:


> And I can now _absolutely confirm_ that it is an optical illusion.



You've confirmed it for yourself only mate. There are any number of beamshots 
eg http://home.megapass.net/~ezboy1/image/P1DCE_beam.jpg on this and other threads perfectly showing the dark ring. I've stared at the beamshots and the ring doesn't go away, any more than it does when I stare at the P1D-CE beam itself. 

On a more general note (not directed at Martini): to be honest I'm getting a bit sick of people's concerns about beam quality being put down to "white wall hunting" paranoia. People enjoy their torches for many different reasons: 
* build quality and aesthetics
* real world illumination tasks
* beam quality and aesthetics
* etc

Who on CPF has the authority to decide which is a more valid way to enjoy a torch?

If the artifacts don't worry you, then good for you. Why deride the people who are worried?


----------



## wotblake (Dec 9, 2006)

Man, USPS is slow.

Mine shipped Wednesday I think and it's still not here. I live in Pensacola, only 5 hours from Atlanta.


----------



## Skyline (Dec 9, 2006)

gadgetnerd said:


> Why deride the people who are worried?



I didn't see anything in Martini's post that was to "deride people" who are worried.


----------



## gadgetnerd (Dec 9, 2006)

Skyline said:


> I didn't see anything in Martini's post that was to "deride people" who are worried.



Sorry, the 2nd part of my post was not actually directed at Martini, just a general rant (I will edit it to reflect this). There are actually quite a number of posts sniggering at white wall hunters, in relation to P1D-CE beam concerns.


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't want to rain on the parade of enthusiasm, but since the experimenters are going to try them out, here are some observations with the P1D-CE and P1D with RCR cells. The only caveat to my comments is that the use of RCR cells was certainly not in the design requirements for the P1D or P1D-CE.

Both lights are nice, but because of current draw, the P1D is going to be useful noticeably longer than the P1D-CE with both on high brightness.

I tried out different batteries in the P1D and P1D-CE. I tried 3.7v Lighthound/AW and 3.0v Powerizer(same as Tenergy?) rechargeable Li-Ion & primary Lithium in the Duracell, Surefire and Sanyo persuasions. 

Using standard fresh primary lithium cells, both lights cycled thru their 3 brightness levels. Using a primary cell that was about half-discharged, the output from the P1D-CE was dropping noticeably on high, almost to the first level after turn-on and a couple minutes of run time. at about 20-30% battery capacity, there is no difference in the first two brightness levels in the P1D-CE. In fact, what should be the highest level is a shade dimmer than the first medium level. Probably due to voltage drop from a tired Lithium cell.

Using an 3.7v RCR cell, neither the P1D or the P1D-CE changed brightness to any noticeable degree when cycling thru the stages. The output from the P1D-CE with a 3.7v cell was noticeably brighter than a normal "high". The P1D behaved similarly. Clearly the higher 3.7+ voltage is not usable by the electronics - probably goes into bypass and direct drive.

Only with the RCR 3.0v Powerizer cell did I have the 3 levels available in either light. Looks like I will have to restrict RCR cell usage to the 3.0v Powerizer cells. I suspect that the Tenergy 3.0v cells are the same manufacturer under the case labeling.

Run time? I obtained a little more than 30 minutes with either the P1D or the P1D-CE and the RCR 3.0v cells from Powerizer. I am not sure that I want to find out the run time with the 3.7v cells. The cases get hot enough as it is with either the standard lithium cells or the RCR 3.0v Powerizer cells.

My first day impressions are that the P1D-CE probably is at a practical limit for current draw from a standard Lithium CR123 cell. The P1D and P1 do not seem a lot different in run time - based on a single run with primary cells. Frankly, because of the increased case size for the P1D/P1D-CE, I still kinda like the smaller P1 for an EDC light. The primary advantage of the P1D is the multi-level output. Although medium and high are kinda close to each other, low is nicely low. I am appreciating multi-level lights more, especially the longer run time on lower light levels.

One comment on outside usage. The Inova T5 has about the same spot brightness as the P1D-CE at about 30 meters using a gazebo as a target. Why? The T5 has very little spill light. The P1D-CE has a lot of spill light. 

Tim


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Whitelitee*
_"Too bad we still dont have any outdoor beamshots.




"_

*Seijin* wrote: _"I'm with you, I've been waiting for awhile now for those to show up.



"_

Boy, you guys are _just relentless_.....

I guess nag-nag-nagging works...... 
so the wives/girlfriends were right afterall.....





Go look at an outdoor beamshot in Post #*92* on page 4 of

Fenix P1D-CE comparison Review

I've also added the beamshots to my original thread -

"Practical" Beamshots? pt.2 (outdoors) 

where there are other lights one can compare to.....


----------



## windstrings (Dec 9, 2006)

That outdoor shot of the Fenix p1D-CE on high is Sweet... funny, I don't see any rings!

I guess we'll have to think up something else to complain about....


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 10, 2006)

:rock:.. I am very *glad* to see that most who have received their CE ... are satisfied with it .

And thanks for working so hard for us .... 4/7's and better 1/2 . 


Regards .................. TMG/


----------



## Skibane (Dec 10, 2006)

Great critique, *moldyoldy* -



> Using a primary cell that was about half-discharged, the output from the P1D-CE was dropping noticeably on high, almost to the first level after turn-on and a couple minutes of run time. at about 20-30% battery capacity, there is no difference in the first two brightness levels in the P1D-CE. In fact, what should be the highest level is a shade dimmer than the first medium level. Probably due to voltage drop from a tired Lithium cell.



So you're implying that the CE version draws more current than the Luxeon version? Or did the Luxeon also have a similar drop in brightness with a semi-discharged Li primary cell?


----------



## GaAppraiser (Dec 10, 2006)

I got mine today and I must say :goodjob: 


I am not a diehard flashaholic, I more into does it do the job or not, and I must say it is a little flashlight I can carry in my pants pocket that puts out a crappload of light. I didn't shine it at a blank wall from a foot and 1/2 away but I did light up the front of my house with it from the street. To be on the safe side I also checked to make sure it worked in my hallway and stairs and found it would shine bright enough to be seen above the lights in my house. As a matter of fact it is not only the smallest light in the house it is also the brightest.

After putting in on my keychain I think it might be a little more than I want bundled up with my keys in my front pocket so I think I might get me one of the LOD's, maybe in natural. Sure would be nice if they would make one of them with a cree. 

After playing with it for a while I think the 72 lumen output is just about as usefull as the 135 so I think what Fenix needs to do now is make an LOD cree with a low of around 5 lumens, middle around 30 and high around 75.

I'm sure they have been waiting for a nube to give their R&D dept some direction. 

Did I see rings... yes, but intil I started reading on this forum a couple of weeks ago I didn't even know they were a bad thing. This light has by far the best looking pattern of any light I have in my house. Expect for a SF weapon light on my AR, but it cost $300.

Bottom line I'm very happy and will buy more lights from Fenix and 4/7's. His store seemed to do a really good job taking care of what has been quite a circus from the looks of all the posts. Tip of the hat to ya and keep up the good work.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Dec 10, 2006)

This may be slightly off topic but I was wondering..I've been waiting since Summer for the new batch of Firefly~IIIs to come out. I was looking for a very small multi-stage light and in the interim the P1 came out so I got one of those. Now that I've pre-ordered one of these new P1D CEs does anyone know how it performs compared to the FF~III? Does it out-throw/ out-flood the FF? I realize the FF~III is probably built better and is programmable but as far as performance goes how do they stack up against one another?


----------



## 270winchester (Dec 10, 2006)

well, I just put down a pre-order from the Fenix Store. I have resisted Fenixes for a long time now, but I just had to get this light after a PM from Penguin. He knows his over-achieving lux-vs.


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Skibane. A quick answer before I take off to church. 

My test setup is rather unrepeatable with lots of lead resistance, but it sort of works. I am dependent on the cell voltage or charge state of an RCR 3.0v cell, so my readings are hard to repeat. I also have the problem of figuring out which mode I am in with the head down on a desk surface.

Yes, the P1D-CE draws more current than the P1D on high especially with lower cell voltages. There is some sort of a voltage boost system in the head to raise the voltage if the cell voltage is too low. For most cases, I am recording about .4A on P1D and .5A on the P1D-CE on medium. For a high output with good cells the P1D draws about 1.1A and the P1D-CE up to 1.3A. I have observed a peak of 1.6A with the P1D-CE on a low cell. At some lower cell voltage the step-up circuitry can't maintain the voltage and all voltages drop. The efficiency of the step-up converter is probably fairly good, but to obtain a higher voltage a price is paid in higher current.

The RCR 3.0v cell on the P1D-CE records 2.8V @ .5A on med. 2.5V @ 1.36A on high. and 3.0V @ .1A on low. Unloaded voltage on the 3.0V cell was 3.84v

Gotta go. Tim


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi moldyoldy ,

A small piece of plexiglass on your test bench would help you .

Quote from your post :
I also have the problem of figuring out which mode I am in with the head down on a desk surface.

....... TMG/*
.


----------



## Boomerang (Dec 10, 2006)

moldyoldy said:


> Hi Skibane. A quick answer before I take off to church.



Good God, Almighty, I HAVE SEEN THE LIGHT!!!

Amen, brothers and sisters!

Andy


----------



## 2wheels4me (Dec 10, 2006)

NaturalMystic said:


> This may be slightly off topic but I was wondering..I've been waiting since Summer for the new batch of Firefly~IIIs to come out. I was looking for a very small multi-stage light and in the interim the P1 came out so I got one of those. Now that I've pre-ordered one of these new P1D CEs does anyone know how it performs compared to the FF~III? Does it out-throw/ out-flood the FF? I realize the FF~III is probably built better and is programmable but as far as performance goes how do they stack up against one another?


Mr. Mystic:

Just received the Cree P1D and already own and love a FF3 with pocket body. The Fenix very noticeably out brights it especially in the hot spot and still has decent flood, albeit with the slight ringiness mentioned elsewhere. However, the FireFly has one the most even floods and the smoothest (hence one-handable) operation of any twisty I have tried. Although serviceable, the Fenix's threading is nowhere near the fit of the Firefly; one-handing the stiff (yet lubed) Fenix results in false turn ons due to back-and-forth axial compression on the way to a fully screwed-in "true" on. If I use two hands, the operation is much more positive. One note: the FF (FluPic) relies on short "on" durations to change levels; the Fenix doesn't care how long it was on a level to move to the next one provided the in-between "off" is short.

The little P1D CE is da bomb bright-wise, amazing output. But, what I really would like is a FF4 with a Cree AND perhaps a clickie Fenix 123 with say two or three levels determined by the twisted position of the head (Nekomane bodied Cree L1T). Then the P1D CE would be likely retired.

However, kudos to Fenix and 7777 for gittin 'er done. Great first step.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 10, 2006)

NaturalMystic said:


> This may be slightly off topic but I was wondering..I've been waiting since Summer for the new batch of Firefly~IIIs to come out. I was looking for a very small multi-stage light and in the interim the P1 came out so I got one of those. Now that I've pre-ordered one of these new P1D CEs does anyone know how it performs compared to the FF~III? Does it out-throw/ out-flood the FF? I realize the FF~III is probably built better and is programmable but as far as performance goes how do they stack up against one another?



Well someone correct me if I"m wrong, cause I'm not a light guru, but
Here is a chart of the FFIII , Post # 157

If I'm reading this right, it has a max of 73 lumens and after 35 seconds drops dramatically.... by the time it reaches one minute, its already down to 39 lumens, by 3 minutes, your down to a mere 15 lumens. Not real useful other than a quick show off.
Seems it pulls so hard on the battery trying to get lumens, it just chokes it... and this is with rechargables.

The Advantage the Cree has is a different technology in two ways I can think up right now. Obviously the bulb is much brighter "per watt used" as well as it also uses a much more efficient "regulation" circuit that doesn't waste energy so.
The P1D CE gets "amazing" runtimes for the brightness its puts out.

And yes the high end lumen output blows away the FFIII. 135 lumens with primaries compared to 73 with rechargables seems to be no contest.


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 10, 2006)

a quick update and possible correction. I commented on the effect of the regulation in the head and battery voltage - that the head pulled more current from battery when the battery voltage was low. I implied that it was a voltage regulated system. That is probably incorrect. The more I fiddle around with the P1D and P1D-CE, I think that they are current regulated on the 3 levels. 

contining on with run-time tests. The 3.0v Powerizer cell consistently gives a little over 30minutes with either P1D or P1D-CE. 

Unfortunately, somewhere in the process of running 3 Duracells back to back in the two lights last night, I think I fried the P1D-CE light by overheating. The P1D-CE does not have a really bright high level any more. It seems more like a medium, medium, and low, and the low is not as low as the P1D either. I think it was my fault. I knew that the lights get hot during a run-time test. I normally held the lights to cool them off a bit. I forgot during one test with the P1D-CE and it was _really_ hot when I picked it up. sigh. It's going back to 4Sevens in the morning. Oh well, lesson learned - again! For my tests with the P1, I normally set them in a glass of water in candlepower standing position with the water level just below the head. Keeps the lights nice and cool. I was too excited and didn't pay enough attention to the heating factor. Don't overheat these lights!

Tim


----------



## lightrod (Dec 10, 2006)

windstrings - agreed the regulation circuit used on the P1D CE (or the P1 for that matter) is more efficient than the FF3's PWM, and that the XR-E is in another league vs any LuxIII light.

For clarity, the "runtime to 50%" in the table referenced is in hours (not minutes), so for burst the table's value of 0.6 is 35 minutes - not seconds - to 50%, or about 36 lumens. The info for the other levels given in the table are for the other various available on the FF3 and have nothing to do with runtime on burst. I think the plot is a bit more clear - sorry if this was all a bit confusing!

(BTW it is recommended that you not run the FF3 on burst for more than a few minutes - advice that was clearly ignored for the test).


----------



## windstrings (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks.... I knew that sounded pretty sad...... I think thats why I put the disclaimer. Its quite amazing "looking at that chart" in the differences of using rechargables verses primaries...... runtime and lumen output is inversely vastly different.. Its also pleasing to know that even using primaries, the lumen output of the cree is quite amazing.

I saw the suggestion of some to use the 3.0V rechargables, which I think is a good idea if your not trying to show off too much "extra lumens" and you don't want to worry about all the overheating issues as well has "really" extending your runtime.

One of the main advantages I like with any rechargable is the fact I can walk around with a fully charged battery in my light ready to go at all times without the nagging thought hanging over my head or expense.

If you buy a primary, you will be pressed to use it till its dead "since you have to throw it away" to avoid waste. But in doing so, it will be difficult to remember just how much battery you have left, until its too late and it dies.

But with rechargables, you can keep a topped off battery in the light and one in the charger or your pocket ready to go and always have an excellent idea of how much battery is left based on how you just got through using it.

The only reason I see using primaries is if I know I'm gonna use them at one time till thier dead and pop another one in... like on a long hike etc.. or hanging in a tent as a nightlight etc. IN those cases the added runtime may offset the need for intense "show off" brightness.


----------



## bobt210 (Dec 10, 2006)

I do not know a lot about flashlights but I have a Fenix P1 that I really do like and was thinking about getting a Fenix P1DCE, If somebody reads this and has actually got one, please in very simple english, tell me what you like about it and what you do not like about it. When you use it, can you count on the factory numbers for lenght of time it will work. I use surefire batteries. also do I understand it right that it gets very hot and the out put on high goes down very quickly. any advice would be appreciated. Bob


----------



## windstrings (Dec 10, 2006)

bobt210 said:


> I do not know a lot about flashlights but I have a Fenix P1 that I really do like and was thinking about getting a Fenix P1DCE, If somebody reads this and has actually got one, please in very simple english, tell me what you like about it and what you do not like about it. When you use it, can you count on the factory numbers for lenght of time it will work. I use surefire batteries. also do I understand it right that it gets very hot and the out put on high goes down very quickly. any advice would be appreciated. Bob



Welcome to the forum bob.. I'll give it a shot.. although I"m not an expert...
The specs on the light that shows the runtimes are with 3.0 primary batteries. Those type of batteries typically are the non rechargable type.
They are just coming out with some 3.0volt rechargables that are really the regular 3.6 volt rechargable, but are internally regulated "within the battery" to keep the voltage below 3.0 volts.
The nice thing about staying with a battery thats only 3.0 volts is you maintain the regulation the light was built for.
If it says it will do a certain amount of lumens, the regulation keeps it so, until the battery is depleted or you change the setting.

The references you are seeing to the brightness going down is because they are using the 3.6 Volt rechargables... I believe above 3.0 volts (voltage of primary "non rechargables" as well as the 3.0 rechargables I mentioned) you loose the regulation and it becomes a direct drive unit which means it pulls off the battery directly without going through the regulation circuit.... or at least the regulation circuit drops out till the voltage gets below 3.0.

BTW.. the normal non rechargable batteries will typically have the most runtime because they are 1300mah. The surefires "supposedly" are 1400mah for alot more money... both are throw aways.
When you go to rechargables, you have about 900mah or if you use the new 3.0V rechargables that are internally regulated, they are only about 650mah... possibly because the internal regulation looses power and is not so efficient... in other words they may be a 900mah that waste a bit of power to use its regulation.. but I don't know that.. I only suspect it.

The PE cree light is a tab bit longer.. most variable lights are to allow for the extra space needed for the circuit board to make that possible... but its WAY brighter due to the cutting edge CREE technology of which the LED is made of.
It burns brighter with more lumens for the same amount of wattage, and can take more abuse.

Your light as well as the cree was rated for use with the primary batteries.
The lower voltage "only 3.0" prevents them from overheating and you could use them back to back batteries. Holding in the hand is always healthier because it dissipates heat. 
These indeed are high powered little fire crackers for thier size.
But the CREE leds allow much more light with less heat.... HOWEVER, when using the 3.6 volt rechargables.. if you don't keep trading off from hand to hand, you could overheat them. This is true of the regular P1 which emits about 55lumens with a 3.6 volt rechargable verses the 40lumens with a primary... 
Keep in mind if the Cree was set to only emit 55lumens, due to its superiour technology, it would run quite cool compared to the regular P1. But since this little baby is set to run at 135lumens on mere primaries and we are guessing upwards of 160 lumens on rechargables, yes it too is vulnerable to overheating if you don't hold it in your hand.

Usually that will suffice and act as an excellent measure to know if your getting too hot....

If you want to show off, use 3.6 volt batteries, but you loose your regulation.. if you want the regulation so you have the runtime the specs show, then use primaries.... they are quite cheap.. just have extras on hand..because when they go, they go.
The best place I know to buy primaries are for 1.00 a piece is here and they are 1300mah. It will be your decision if you want to spend 2.5 times more to get 100 more mah.


----------



## bobt210 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you for helping me understand about batteries and about the light,


----------



## TCW 60 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Vincent and Tim for your answers.

Michael


----------



## TCW 60 (Dec 11, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## Lincoln (Dec 16, 2006)

My order number wwas 6585, and still have not received the Cree XR-E. Has anyone else in that nmber area received the Fenix Cree light? I bet it was lost before the shipping process commenced.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Dec 16, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> My order number wwas 6585, and still have not received the Cree XR-E. Has anyone else in that nmber area received the Fenix Cree light? I bet it was lost before the shipping process commenced.



Hey Lincoln, I'm order# 6592 and I'm still listed as on pre-order too for a black P1D CE. 
While it would be nice to get an update on shipped orders, I always remember my mom saying "Patience is a virtue"..... I still hate that saying (especially when it applies to me!):scowl:


----------



## windstrings (Dec 16, 2006)

Well I just got my order # 6489 yesterday if that helps you..

I put rechargables in it and I'm guessing its 50 to 75% brighter 'as it appears with the naked eye"... keeping in mind it takes quite a bit more power to actually appear brighter with the eyes.. thats my conclusion. The beam is whiter, it at least appears so due to the extra lumens and a bit more focued.

the only modes that appear to work with rechargables are the on off on off mode and the SOS... the prior 3 all appear the same the best I can tell, it must be direct drive at those voltages.... I haven't yet tried primaries in it.

I'm very pleased with it, I was over at my dads and was showing him by shining it up in a big cotton wood tree about 50 yards away and he made the statement... "wow, you could coon hunt with that!"..

I did indeed light up every detail of the tree... "the whole tree" for the most part too.... 
The beam is not so narrow that its not practicle, yet not so wide that its no longer a "spotlight" flashlight..... Why have lumens going everywhere if its a handheld and you have the power to direct it with the mere flick of a wrist and thereby have a much brighter area of illumination?

I have a suspicion, this may be the coolest little light on the planet for its size... except for maybe what James Bond has access to!


----------



## windstrings (Dec 16, 2006)

nanotech17 said:


> I'm anxiously waiting mine,the natural one.
> So far no email with order # 6683 , ehmmm....



Mine was a natural too... its nice... I'm sure the black is nice too.. but I've had black all my life... these naturals look a little more like a machined piece of raw art.......

I know thier also anodized.. but just a preference.....


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm anxiously waiting mine,the natural one.
So far no email with order # 6683 , ehmmm....


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 16, 2006)

windstrings said:


> Mine was a natural too... its nice... I'm sure the black is nice too.. but I've had black all my life... these naturals look a little more like a machined piece of raw art.......
> 
> I know thier also anodized.. but just a preference.....




 that hurts.......


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 16, 2006)

.
nanotech17 ,

I really think you should contact 4/sevens directly (PM/E-mail)

I think members with 6900 numbers (for natural) have received theirs .

You had better investigate ...................... sorry for ya.

............................................ TMG/
.


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks TMG,

I'll do that .


----------



## skr (Dec 16, 2006)

The new shipment probably hasn't arrived yet. My order # 6474 (for a black P1D-CE) is awaiting that shipment. With the number of orders that were converted from black to natural I thought I'd make it into the first shipment -- but guess not. It must have been very, very close...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, I'm getting a little impatient as well. My O/N is 6446 (black).

Come on, come on, come on...


----------



## nekomane (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is a beamshot of the ring (left) and another shot after backing out the reflector about 1/4th of a turn (right).
Distance is approx 1 meter, exposure is the same.




Opening the bezel was easier than expected. A pair of hollowed out wooden blocks and a sheet of rubber were used to grip the threaded end in a vice, and the exposed end was twisted with a belt wrench. The piece was heated before this procedure.

I am blown away by the size and brightness of this light. Great fun as a modding host too.
Another order needs to be placed soon!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 17, 2006)

.
Nekomane , it's hard for me to tell ...........

Are you saying ... you removed the dark ring ... that was outside the corona , by adjusting position of the reflector ???

Is that all it takes ????

I have been trying to get mine open ..... no joy.

.................................. TMG/*
.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 17, 2006)

nekomane said:


> Here is a beamshot of the ring (left) and another shot after backing out the reflector about 1/4th of a turn (right).
> Distance is approx 1 meter, exposure is the same.
> 
> 
> ...



Just based on that picture, it now looks like the center beam is smaller and you are sharing those lumens with the outer corona.. I guess its according to what you want.. I like maximum throw myself.


----------



## LightBright (Dec 17, 2006)

Whoa - nice job nekomane ! "To boldly go where no modder has gone before...."

You said you backed off the reflector a 1/4 turn - so the reflector is actually threaded into the outer head?

What did you warm up the head with?


----------



## cacer (Dec 17, 2006)

i tested the ce for 3 days now!
i don`t care about the "rings", i really don`t realize them in real-world-use!

but:

1.: one-hand-use is not easy, cause of the "loose threads". twisting the head with one hand results often in the second next stage and is not precise.
i got an old L0P and this one can be perfectly twisted by one hand.i also got the realy small "raw ns", which is very easy to controll by one hand.

2.: I NEED A CLIP!!! 

the other side: this light is really bright and great for walking on forrestways, cause of the great spill.

perfect would be : clicky + twist-selection (levels) + CLIP !!!:rock:

greetz to all of u


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 17, 2006)

Actually, I think that perfect would be: mine + shipped + soon. I ordered mine as soon as I saw them available, and I still don't have one. :candle:


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 17, 2006)

for all you guys complaining..... I am like order 7150!!!!!!!


----------



## nekomane (Dec 17, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> *snip*
> Are you saying ... you removed the dark ring ... that was outside the corona , by adjusting position of the reflector ???


Yes. I wouldn't say the ring is gone but it is much less noticable.




windstrings said:


> Just based on that picture, it now looks like the center beam is smaller and you are sharing those lumens with the outer corona.. I guess its according to what you want.. I like maximum throw myself.


The hot spot is blown out in the photos. By checking with my own eyes, it does look like the hot spot is slightly less intense though. It is hard to tell. Another optical illusion?



LightBright said:


> You said you backed off the reflector a 1/4 turn - so the reflector is actually threaded into the outer head?
> 
> What did you warm up the head with?


Yes, the reflector is threaded into the head. There are 2 holes where you can insert a pair of needle nose plyers to twist. This part came out without any effort.
I heated the head by dropping it into a small ziplock bag, and boiling in hot water for 3 minutes. Use gloves! Not sure if heating is a must, but I found some dried out pink thread locker on the threads.
There is little to grab on to for the threaded side, and the threads make it even worse to secure. The wood block and rubber sheet did the trick without any damage to the threads.
Hope this helps.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks ... nekomane , great info .


As to ... *TigerhawkT3* ... I'm sorry to have to say this ... but .......... 

Santa *knows* who has been naughty ... and who's been nice ... if ya know what I mean .... :whoopin:


I hope ya get it soon ..................... TMG/
.


----------



## Robocop (Dec 18, 2006)

If we go by Nekomanes results maybe we could get 4seven to ask Fenix to start supplies of this light with no thread locker applied. This way we could all simply fine tune our own lights by simply loosening or tightening the reflector a little.....It really does look much better in the adjusted photo and I can not believe it is as easy as simply raising or lowering the reflector however the pics show that it did improve the beam in my opinion......if nothing else we could experiment with other reflectors using this light as a host as long as we could get it open easily.


----------



## jhawkins1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Got My P1D-CE Natural this morning. Twelve days to the east coast of Canada. (it takes about 12 from Hong Kong, ... USPS is SLOW coming into Canada!) 

I blinded myself several times in the first few minutes! - I kept thinking "There's no way it's that bright!, .... Ouch!"

No sloppy thread here, seems nice and smooth. Works perfectly on a 3.0V Soshine RCR, all modes are fine. the 3.6V RCR give the same brightness on all levels.

I will head up the road to an area with little to no ambient light tonight and snap a few shots of it's outdoor capabilities.

Now, the bad part, which doesn't really bother me, but others it obviously does, ... there is a ring in the beam. It is very noticeable on my white ceiling, but much less noticeable at all on my light tan (oatmeal), and blue walls. In everyday use I suspect it will not even cross my mind.


----------



## Long John (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your opinions jhawkins1

So do you think, the protected RCR123 (3,7V) from member AW will work fine in all levels?

Thanks and best regards

____
Tom


----------



## mboni (Dec 18, 2006)

Long John said:


> So do you think, the protected RCR123 (3,7V) from member AW will work fine in all levels?



Not exactly, AW's 3.7v RCR123 cells don't work quite right, the voltage is too high for regulation to work properly. You essentially lose the Low setting, but High and Medium will work after the battery is no longer fresh.

I just got some 3.0v RCR123 cells, and High, Medium, and Low all appear to work essentially as intended. 

Protected cells also have an interesting side effect. If you drain the battery on High or Medium to the point that undervoltage protection shuts it off, you can't turn the light to Low. There is enough juice to run on Low for quite some time, but the higher current drain of Med and High will pull the voltage down, triggering the cutoff. Since you have to pass thru High before getting to Low, Low becomes unacessable.


----------



## Long John (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you very much mboni for your reply

Hmmm, I thought since he wrote:

"Works perfectly on a 3.0V Soshine RCR, all modes are fine. the 3.6V RCR give the same brightness on all levels."

it could work.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## jhawkins1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Long John said:


> Thanks for sharing your opinions jhawkins1
> 
> So do you think, the protected RCR123 (3,7V) from member AW will work fine in all levels?
> 
> ...



I couldn't tell you for sure how the AW cells will work, I can just go by what I have in front of me. 

I picked up two Soshine 3.0V unprotected, and two 3.6v unprotected from Fifthunit just for this light. The multi level works with the 3.0, but not the 3.6. (both at a full charge). I have not run through a battery yet so I will know more with some use.

I plan to pick up a couple of protected cells from AW in the future, but for now, someone with his cells would have to weigh in.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Dec 18, 2006)

Mboni, Please test the runtime with 3.0V RCRs ? Please ...


----------



## Long John (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you very much jhawkins1

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## jhawkins1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Here are a few shots with some other lights to put the size in perspective (one of the toughest things for me while waiting!)

Left to Right - Dorcy Spyder, RiverRock 2xAAA, Ultrafire 602a1-1, Fifth Unit Lyckeby, P1D-CE. In the pics you will see a Nickel for size reference

















EDIT: here is an up close and personal beam shot of all 5:


----------



## LightBright (Dec 18, 2006)

wojtek_pl said:


> Mboni, Please test the runtime with 3.0V RCRs ? Please ...



I've tested a few Tenergy "900ma" 3.0V THREE VOLT Lithium Ion rechargeables 

On the Medium Setting, I'm consistently getting just about 1 hour of operation before the battery shuts itself off.

The 900 milliamp hour rating is on the exaggerated side, as usual, unless that rating is at a 50ma load or something.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Dec 18, 2006)

OK. Thanks for info.

I just received mine. The beam is very white but this dreaded ring is there... OK, I can live with it...
The P1 which was white before, now looks yellow.  Though P1 with RCR123 3.7V looks brighter than P1D-CE on Medium with primary battery. My AW's protected RCR123 does not fit in P1D-CE... Fortunately I have some 3.0V Soshine RCRs on the way. 
Now back to the topic. After all this comments and all I was expecting hell knows what, so first use was a little disappointing. It is bright but not super extra bright as some of You were saying. I guess I have to get used to this flashlight as I did to ARC-AAA. Nevertheless it is bright. L2T looks dim. Smartfire 3WAA also looks dim.

One interesting thing: I would say that this flashlight primary mode is high, then it is reduced to medium or low as selected. As I turn it on I can see a bright flash then it goes to steady medium or low level. It is especially visible when turning on low setting. Bright flash of high then steady low. This could be annoying.

Anyway... Thanks 4sevens for this Christmas gift ! :goodjob:


----------



## windstrings (Dec 18, 2006)

mboni
I just got some 3.0v RCR123 cells said:


> Thats one solution to have full regulation and still have rechargables, however the Mah of those I believe are really low.. like 650?.. so you may have the same runtime "or close" using regular 3.6v rechargables that are 900 mah, unless of course your trying to access the 12 lumen mode?


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 18, 2006)

wojtek,

All of my AW rcr123's cells fit. You may want to remove the silver label. I've
found that sometimes the label adds extra girth especially with labels put
on with creases in them.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Dec 18, 2006)

Don't worry. My fault. I forgot, that I put some extra tape on one of RCRs to cover that pointy object sticking out from protection cirquit on one RCR. Second one fits.
And as I said I'll have some not protected 3.0V RCRs soon.


----------



## Tremendo (Dec 18, 2006)

vs my U2 & FF3.....

I've been playing with my P1D-CE for several days (thanks 4 sevens!). Here are my observations, using my favorite lights as comparisons (Surefire U2 & my EDC FF3).

The P1D CE is slightly bigger and thicker than the FF3. It feels lighter, not as solidly built. Turning is not as smooth, but it's OK. The low is not too low at all, but runtime is apparently very long, extremely long for the amount of light that still comes out. The high is very high, overall brightness is above the FF3, similar to the U2. The spot is tighter and definitely a better throw than the FF3 (I also like the "sterile white" tint for far throw), and the spill is brighter as well. The color makes my white FF3 look greenish. When I also turn on my slightly "yellowish" U2, the P1D CE looks blue, FF3 looks soft white.

On high it heats up less than the FF3 on Max. I tried an RCR123 and it was even brighter, but none of the other levels did anything different except the stobe.

My good U2 is about the same brightness overall and similar spot throw at distance, but whiter and maybe more useful, and the U2 is 2 x CR123. It's a killer bright light off of 1 CR123. Although on a wall the beam is not as smooth as my FF3 or U2, in use it's absolutely fine. It's small and doesn't eat batteries too fast for it's power, and primary is very useable, brighter than most bright lights.

Outside at night, the spot and the color it produces is awesome. The FF3 at night shining around looked kind of pale compared to the P1D CE. The bluer/whiter beam The P1D-CE produces is great for outdoors spotting, trees, houses, etc.

Overall, it's a very good light, comparible but different to my FF3 and U2. Neither better nor worse for me, but different. The big difference is the FF3 cost about $140, the U2 over $200, and the P1D CE only cost about $70.


----------



## Lincoln (Dec 18, 2006)

On Saturday I recevied the P1D-CE natural - First impression: very pleased with output and impressive beam. After using just a short while I realized that this light has made most all of the other lights obsolete (a good thing).


----------



## wojtek_pl (Dec 18, 2006)

There is another interesting thing. The diameter of P1D-CE's reflector is smaller than diameter of P1's reflector.  Pity. Bigger reflector - better reflector... So throw would not be as good as it could. Sheer brightness will make it look better but that's all.

Oh, yeah. One more thing. SOS mode IS useless.


----------



## Hellbore (Dec 18, 2006)

Where are you guys purchasing this light? I want to buy one but I don't know where.

I also don't see this light listed on Fenix's webpage.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Dec 18, 2006)

That's our secret.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 18, 2006)

Hellbore said:


> Where are you guys purchasing this light? I want to buy one but I don't know where.
> 
> I also don't see this light listed on Fenix's webpage.


 
Here is the black one.. 
Here is the natural


----------



## hsjrev (Dec 18, 2006)

http://www.eliteled.com/products/flashlights/fenix-p1d-ce.html


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 18, 2006)

I got mine at fenix-store.com. They have a CPF discount.


----------



## gdhumphreys (Dec 18, 2006)

Art Vandelay said:


> I got mine at fenix-store.com. They have a CPF discount.


 
What is the discount and how do you obtain it? I ordered mine from the Fenix Store, but I didn't know about a discount--next time, maybe.

By the way, I'm order no. 6500 for the P1D-CE black, and my order shipped today. Looks as though I'll have my Christmas present a few days early. Now I just have to get to the mailbox before my wife so that I can actually try the thing before Christmas!


----------



## jhawkins1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Here are some shots I took tonight, I haven't had a lot of practice taking shots at night, hope they are ok.

These are Low, Medium, High.


----------



## jhawkins1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Here are some outside shots of a pine tree - about 25 feet away. 
Order: No Light, p1dce Low, p1dce Medium,p1dce High, Dorcy Spyder


----------



## Long John (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks jhawkins1 for the nice beamshots :goodjob:

Could you make a pic with a target about 100 feet away on high, please?

Thank you very much and

best regards

____
Tom


----------



## jhawkins1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Long John said:


> T
> 
> Could you make a pic with a target about 100 feet away on high, please?
> ____
> Tom



Here is one about 60 feet or so. I am aiming at the top of a tree. It is a little underexposed, more of the tree is lit up, but it gives you an idea of how the beam is.


----------



## Long John (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for your work:rock:

I think, the ability to throw for such a small light with a Cree is better than I expected.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## wtn (Dec 18, 2006)

Hellbore said:


> Where are you guys purchasing this light? I want to buy one but I don't know where.
> 
> I also don't see this light listed on Fenix's webpage.




You can find them on ebay - a place called gigafurniture. Just search for Fenix and sort by highest price. They got their new shipment in today. You get to choose what color you want. I got my shipping notice this afternoon.


----------



## kd5byb (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm number 6651 and no e-mail yet. I can't wait to get it, rings or not! Also have a holiday L0D SE on order, which I hope arrives in time to give to the wife as an XMAS gift. She doesn't care about flashlights much, but does seem to like the ones I buy for myself.

Right now, I'm working night shift in a very remote area and my Fenix L2T is a constant companion. On low, it's perfect for entering my house and not waking up the dog, the wife, and our 1 year old son. On high, it lights up pretty much whatever I need to see. But, I can't wait for more light in a smaller package (P1D CE), as there are times I wish I had more output.

later,
ben, kd5byb


----------



## BillMPL (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome Kd5byb, and congrats on your P1D CE. Looks like a great light, very tempting!

Bill


----------



## imgadgetman (Dec 18, 2006)

Just received my email that my order shipped today, order 6523. Thanks 7777. James imgadgetman


----------



## rhicks (Dec 19, 2006)

gdhumphreys said:


> What is the discount and how do you obtain it? I ordered mine from the Fenix Store, but I didn't know about a discount--next time, maybe.





Same here. Been lurking for a while and found the P1D CE threadfests and just had to have one (and some lith bats)! I've been wanting a U2 for a long time but this is much more affordable and an easy every day carry piece.
Too bad I didn't know about the CPF discount though. Where does one see this information? It will help fund future orders.
Robert (F-S order 7946)


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 19, 2006)

rhicks said:


> Too bad I didn't know about the CPF discount though. Where does one see this information?


 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/56067


----------



## kd5byb (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey all,

Got my shipping notice from Fenix-Store this morning - order 6651 has shipped! Can't wait for it to get here.

thanks and 73,
ben, KD5BYB


----------



## kd5byb (Dec 19, 2006)

BillMPL said:


> Welcome Kd5byb, and congrats on your P1D CE. Looks like a great light, very tempting!



Hi Bill and gang,

I'm a long time lurker and just recently joined, finally having something to contribute. Thanks for the nice welcome!

My flashaholicism was inherited from my father, as he was one. He got me started with a SureFire 6P about ten years ago, when SureFire was a division of Laser Products. (Still have it. Still grab it and the 9mm when something goes bump in the night.) LED is a natural progression, no bulb, longer run times, whiter light.

Can't wait for the P1D CE to get here.

thanks much,
ben, kd5byb


----------



## rhicks (Dec 19, 2006)

EngrPaul said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/56067




thanks!


----------



## N162E (Dec 19, 2006)

kd5byb said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Got my shipping notice from Fenix-Store this morning - order 6651 has shipped! Can't wait for it to get here.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard if this is your first HI-tech light, you are off to a good start. 73s


----------



## flynndog (Dec 19, 2006)

Got my shipping notice from Fenix-Store this morning - order 6676 has shipped! [Black]


----------



## kd5byb (Dec 20, 2006)

N162E said:


> Welcome aboard if this is your first HI-tech light, you are off to a good start. 73s



It's not my first hi-tech light - currently own a SureFire 6P and a Fenix L2T. Don't know if the 6P counts as its not LED. 

I'm digging the L2T muchly, as I've been working nights lately in a dark and remote area. It's been great for checking the level of fuel in our JP8 tanks late at night as well as when I need a little light for inspection purposes. 

I expect that the P1D-CE will replace the L2T for EDC. We'll see. 

later,
b


----------



## Tremendo (Dec 20, 2006)

kd5byb said:


> I expect that the P1D-CE will replace the L2T for EDC. We'll see.


Absolutely it will!


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 20, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> .
> nanotech17 ,
> 
> I really think you should contact 4/sevens directly (PM/E-mail)
> ...



TMG,


Thanks for your advice,

I have emailed to 7777's immediately.
Now it has been shipped since.
Probably reach here after X'mas - doesn't matter.
As long i as i got it safely that's fine.

Thanks for your advice TMG.
You one cool dude.:goodjob:


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi kd5byb, 

just remember that the P1D-CE has a very heavy current draw on "high" and it gets HOT! I burned out a P1D-CE on high because it was too hot too long. In any case, for reasonable battery life, prefer to use it on "medium" normally. Use "high" only when you need that blast of light - which it is! 

Take a look at the run-times provided by chevrofreak. very instructive!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/144407

Tim


----------



## Jerb (Dec 20, 2006)

I must say I'm excited as anything about this light, but I do have a few questions I'd liek to have awnsered

first, are these limited edition? If I'm strapped for cash right now will they still be kicking around come January or even Feb?

secondly what is up with the SOS mode? that seems like more of an annoyance than a feature on Fenix's part, I really hope they cut this

lastly, 4sevens is there any chance of a MkII?


----------



## grapplex (Dec 20, 2006)

...https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/56067


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 21, 2006)

moldyoldy said:


> I have 7 of these 3.0v cells from Powerizer. To my knowledge, the Powerizer 3.0v cells and charger are the same as the Tenergy 3.0v cells and charger.



The Tenergy "900 mah" batteries I have DO have a low-voltage cutoff,
which cuts off at about half the runtime I get from year-old 3v Powerizers.







Left: Tenergy "900 mah" protected 3V
Center: Powerizer 680 mah unprotected(?) 3V
Center Right: AW LiFePO4 3V
Right: AW 750mah Protected 3.7V





Left lower: Powerizer 3V charger
Center lower: Tenergy 3V charger


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 21, 2006)

.

Opps .... made an error ... answered my on quest after I looked closer ... nevermind .

............... TMG/*


----------



## TooDamFast (Dec 21, 2006)

ok, I got mine today. First, its small. This is my first real light. I upgraded from a 2A mag with Nite-Ize to the p1dce. Even though I have seen a dozen pictures of the light it is smaller than I expected. I like the idea that I may not need to use the belt sheath, it fits in my watch pocket in my jeans! Everyone knows its bright, the only thing I can compare it to is my nite-ize, the p1d-ce on low has the same spill brightness but it has a nice hot spot. The loose thread thing is odd. As soon as I dropped the Battery in and screwed the head on, I thought wow thats smooth. I couldn't figure out what everyone was complaining about until I tried the one handed turn on. FLASH, HIGH. My next thought was that was my fault, next try. Flash Flash LOW. When I grab the head it feels tight compared to my 2A mag. Two handed it works perfect. This does not bother me (then again, Ive only owned it for about 2 hours) because I have big hands and its almost too small for me to comfortably do it. 

I am so happy I found this forum. I was seconds away from buying the nicest package at target (most likely a Coast) but decided before I spent $35 on a flashlight I should read some reviews. Now I have my perfect EDC (my wife flipped when I told her it was $70, I didn't have the heart to tell her I spent an extra $24 on shipping so I could have it for our week long Christmas trip  )


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 21, 2006)

gdhumphreys said:


> What is the discount and how do you obtain it? I ordered mine from the Fenix Store, but I didn't know about a discount--next time, maybe.


The info on the discount is here. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1506114&postcount=118


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi AndyTiedye,

Yes, I corrected my ignorance about the Powerizer vs the Tenergy 3.0v RCR123 cells by purchasing both the Tenergy 680mah (rated) and the Tenergy 900mah (rated) cells. 

The Powerizer 680mah cells run my P1 for about an hour, maybe a little less. 

The Tenergy 680 mah (rated) run my P1 for about 40 min. The Tenergy 900mah (rated) cells run my P1 for about 45 min. The 680mah cells do not have a low-voltage cutoff. The Tenergy 900mah cells do have a low-voltage cutoff. Frankly, I am definitely not impressed with the Tenergy 900mah cells! and oh by the way, the charger for the Tenergy 680mah cell is different than the charger for the Tenergy 900mah cell. 

As for what I know right now, I would purchase the Powerizer cells again. Those are the only 3.0v RCR cells that I know perform reasonably close to their spec. 

I have been tempted by AW's new cells, but am kinda bummed by spending all the money for 3.0v RCR123 cells and the last 3 purchases were not worth it except for acquiring the knowledge. What is your impression of the AW 3.0 RCR cells with the new chemistry?

Tim


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 31, 2006)

*quick update*

A new shipment of P1D CE blacks was shipped on the 28th. They are
enroute to me as we speak. This batch should take care of all pre-orders
and also supply enough for 1.5 months given the current rate of orders.

As mentioned before P1D CE naturals are currently in stock and shipping.


----------



## Newuser01 (Dec 31, 2006)

moldyoldy said:


> What is your impression of the AW 3.0 RCR cells with the new chemistry?


 Love to know that too.......


----------



## windstrings (Dec 31, 2006)

Newuser01 said:


> Love to know that too.......



Me too.... I didn't know it was new chemistry.. I thought they just had internal voltage regulation and that that circuit was not real efficient and so killed much of the usuable Mah?

I don't know why they couldn't put low voltage protection on them like their 3.6 big brothers have.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 4, 2007)

Just received mine order # 6683.Phewwww!!

Nice little light,almost as bright as my Cree Huntlight.
Using RCR123 3.0v,dare not use it with RCR 3.6v.
So far so good.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 4, 2007)

nanotech17 said:


> Just received mine order # 6683.Phewwww!!
> 
> Nice little light,almost as bright as my Cree Huntlight.
> Using RCR123 3.0v,dare not use it with RCR 3.6v.
> So far so good.



NO problems with 3.6.. the Cree can take it better the Luxeon....

You just won't have your first 3 mode features activated as the circuit will disconnect and give your direct drive to the battery.

I'm assuming thats whats happening anyway...


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 4, 2007)

I read somewhere in this forum one of us blew his P1D CE shortly after using RCR123 3.7V and some of them experienced power shut down due to voltage spike.:candle:


----------



## bluewater (Jan 4, 2007)

4sevens said:


> *quick update*
> 
> A new shipment of P1D CE blacks was shipped on the 28th. They are
> enroute to me as we speak. This batch should take care of all pre-orders
> ...



Hi David. Mine apparently shipped on Jan 3. Order #8514. 
Original order was for a Black one. I emailed the "store" for a change to Natural about the same time it says it shipped. Can you confirm for me if it's Black or Nat? The invoice says it's a "P1CEb". Either one is FINE with me...just curious.

Blair


----------



## 4sevens (Jan 5, 2007)

bluewater said:


> Hi David. Mine apparently shipped on Jan 3. Order #8514.
> Original order was for a Black one. I emailed the "store" for a change to Natural about the same time it says it shipped. Can you confirm for me if it's Black or Nat? The invoice says it's a "P1CEb". Either one is FINE with me...just curious.
> 
> Blair



If it has the P1CEb code then a black one shipped to you 

***UPDATE***
Both Black and Natural are fully in stock and available for immediate shipping. 
All pre-orders have gone out the door! 

Also, chevrofreak has made runtimes on several cells including:
energizer 3v lithium primaries
AW's 3.0v rcr123's
battery station 3.7v rcr123's
800mah rcr123's

This thread 

:thumbsup:


----------



## jezzyp (Jan 10, 2007)

Got mine here in the UK (Ta 7777). Its excellent - that ring is hardly there at all - My blaster and streamlight propoly lux have more artefacts in the beams.

This is one fantastic light. Almost as bright as my G2 with the 9v setup!
I'm glad I got one before they mess with the reflector I like the way this throws


----------



## jezzyp (Jan 10, 2007)

Got mine here in the UK (Ta 7777). Its excellent - that ring is hardly there at all - My blaster and streamlight propoly lux have more artefacts in the beams.

This is one fantastic light. Almost as bright as my G2 with the 9v setup!
I'm glad I got one before they mess with the reflector I like the way this throws.

The threads are much better for some nyogel.


----------



## Duc Nguyen (Jan 10, 2007)

David,
According to your # 207 
Both Black and Natural are fully in stock and available for immediate shipping. 
All pre-orders have gone out the door! 

I am still waiting for my P1D CE back, my order # 6462, please let me know what is going on with my thanks.

Duc


----------



## Sean (Jan 10, 2007)

4sevens said:


> If it has the P1CEb code then a black one shipped to you
> 
> ***UPDATE***
> Both Black and Natural are fully in stock and available for immediate shipping.
> ...



Are the P1D-CE Natural finish out of stock?


----------



## 4sevens (Jan 11, 2007)

Duc Nguyen said:


> David,
> According to your # 207
> Both Black and Natural are fully in stock and available for immediate shipping.
> All pre-orders have gone out the door!
> ...



Duc you had put a note to postpone your order until you got back from
vacation. I guess you want use to release your order now. It goes
out the door tomorrow morning!



Sean said:


> Are the P1D-CE Natural finish out of stock?



They just got out of stock. About 250 more are enroute as we speak.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 11, 2007)

I saw a thread where somebody backed out the pill to get a more pleasant focus. 

But has anyone tried fixing a Cree emitter that is badly off-center?

I can't seem to catch a break with the P1 series, first mismatched colors, second loose threads, and now a goofy skewed beam.

I tried not to let it bother me... you know how that goes.

EDIT: Here's a photo. To avoid any flash effects, I took the picture without a flash and perfectly above the flashlight.


----------



## LightScene (Jan 11, 2007)

Quality control ain't what it used to be. Send it back and ask for all 3 things: tight threads, matched finish, and centered led. I can't wait to see what's next. Good luck.

I wonder what they do with the units that are returned?


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 11, 2007)

:sigh: If I send it back again, the postman will have had one longer than me


----------



## Hooligan (Jan 12, 2007)

LightScene said:


> I wonder what they do with the units that are returned?


 
Probably box it right back up and send it out. Sadly, this is more common than you think.


----------



## cbxer55 (Jan 12, 2007)

I just ordered a black from Lighthound.
It will be carried every day with my U2.
I'll post when I get it, it was not shown as back ordered.


----------

